# Benjamin Lees



## Guest (Feb 11, 2018)

Any takers out there?


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Attached is a listing of recordings in my library.

Although there are only a handle of works in my library I enjoy his music.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Sad. At one time I know we would have had more takers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2018)

Never mind, they're quality posts, not quantity. I only just discovered him from Wellesz Theatre channel on YouTube. Love his piano music....just ordered this>


----------

